
Why the eight-hour workday doesn't work - BerislavLopac
https://qz.com/work/1561830/why-the-eight-hour-workday-doesnt-work/
======
tfehring
Here's the original "study" (2018) which is really just a marketing piece:
[https://desktime.com/blog/17-52-ratio-most-productive-
people](https://desktime.com/blog/17-52-ratio-most-productive-people)

No mention of the sample size, the work being measured, or the methodology in
general. I'm not at all surprised that this garbage got picked up by Quartz,
but it doesn't belong on HN.

------
blastbeat
Fair enough, but I suspect most people are not under control of their working
schedule. Also, most are supposed to work for at least 8 hours a day. Planning
for 15+ minutes break every hour, that means a total of 2+ hours break in
addition to the 8 hours work. Add the daily commute, and you easily end at
11-12 hours for "business". So I guess this approach makes only sense, if you
can afford to do real work for 6 hours, and spend the rest for breaks.

